# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  انتظروا قناة البرهان

## أماني الإسلام

انتظروا قناة البرهان   البرهان : وسطية ودراية, حجة وهداية , ومنارة لبنانية  البرهان : عواصم من القواصم , وقارب في المتلاطم  البرهان : حوار للعقل والوجدان , سؤال وبرهان , ارشاد وبيان  البرهان : أخبار وأفكار , دقائق واسرار , مسبار واغوار  البرهان : تنوير وتفسير , تبشير وتحذير ,   علي تردد 11334 أفقي

----------

